# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Comparison of power consumption of different chillers

## Ebi

Hi Bro and Sis,

Can anyone provide some figures on how much difference is the power consumption between the different makes of chillers.

I am running an artica mini currently and was considering getting a Resun CL-450 for my next 2 x 2ft tanks. Heard from friends that the power consumption might be higher vs a similar artica model. But the artica cost a few times more than a resun  :Crying:

----------


## ranmasatome

Artica mini operating for a total time of 6hrs everyday = $1.74 (50watts)
Resun 450 operating for a total time of 6hrs everyday = $15.62 (450watts)
Difference = ~$13.50 per month.

Say a chiller last you 5years - that is 60months.
money saved = 13.5 x 60 = $810

Cost of Resun 450 (according to aquamarin website) = $398
Cost of Artica mini chiller (according to aquamarin website) = $888
Difference = $490

Total savings = $810 - $490 = $320

So technically, if you bought an artica mini and used it for 5 years. You save $320.
The longer you use it.. the more you save because cost is fixed but every month you use the artica over the resun, you make ~$13.50.
Moreover, artica will most probably last that long.. don't know about the resun.

----------


## StanChung

The artica mini seems too efficient to be true. Do they both have same chilling power?
I mean comparing a 50W with a 450W model?

----------


## Shadow

only 50W? hard to believe

Searching website and I only find the smallest model is 1/15hp. It does not mention wattage but it mention 2Amps. There is no way it is 50W

----------


## Wahlin

> Artica mini operating for a total time of 6hrs everyday = $1.74 (50watts)
> Resun 450 operating for a total time of 6hrs everyday = $15.62 (450watts)
> Difference = ~$13.50 per month.
> 
> Say a chiller last you 5years - that is 60months.
> money saved = 13.5 x 60 = $810
> 
> Cost of Resun 450 (according to aquamarin website) = $398
> Cost of Artica mini chiller (according to aquamarin website) = $888
> ...


If the Artica Mini is only 50W and with the same cooling capacity as CL450. I will buy the Artica without hesitation even it cost few times more. May I know which model is that ?

----------


## Ebi

Hi guys,

Sorry for the confusion  :Embarassed: 
I am not asking for comparison between the Artica mini and the Resun CL450. They are slightly different categories.

I got the Artica mini for my 1.5ft 25-26 litre tank. I have asked around and was told that it is among the most cost efficient to run due to lesser power consumption. However that wasn't the main reason I bought it. I wanted to eliminate the possibility of copper poisoning to my shrimps (hence skip the cheaper models before) as it uses titanium, which paradoxically, isn't as efficient a heat transfer material as copper.
The only thing I can confirm is the extremely silent operation it offers.

I was considering a 2nd chiller for my 2 x 2ft 60-65 litre tanks and I do not think that the artica mini would be able to efficiently handle that capacity although the specs say its good for 40 gallons.
The next level for the Artica is probably the DBA-075 which costs over 2X the price of the mini. I was looking for a cheaper alternative and was recommended the Resun CL450. Have looked around and there are both good and bad reviews on this brand. 

Since I don't have a different model to compare, was jus wondering if anyone here uses different models for the same set-up and noticed different running costs. If the costs over time really is significant, then I would just have to dig deeper into my pocket and get the DBA-075.

Anyway thanks for the feedback so far... hope the above clarification will help encourage more feedback...

----------


## Shadow

I have resun CL-280 cooling 3ftx1.5ftx1.5ft tank. Everymonth electricity cost around $8 to $10

----------


## Ebi

> I have resun CL-280 cooling 3ftx1.5ftx1.5ft tank. Everymonth electricity cost around $8 to $10


Thanks for the info Bro,
Is the CL280 using the thermoelectric method and not the hp compressor?

I thought the thermoelectric method consumes power continously and varies the output (cooling capacity) via the speed of the fans?
It appears your cost is about the same as mine (Artica mini - 1/15hp)

If you are using only the CL280 for your 3ft tank, then I believe the Artica mini should be able to handle my two x 2ft x 1ft x 1ft tanks.
Btw, what temperature are you maintaining in your 3ft tank? Mine's at 25C.

----------


## Shadow

is compressor, 1/10 hp. Temp set at 25

----------


## Ebi

Thanks for the info Shadow-san  :Wink:

----------


## ranmasatome

a 2 feet tank is 15 gallons.
2 of them will make 30 gallons.
That is still lower than 40.
Still having said that, i am "kiasee" (scared of dying) so i also got a DBA-075 for my tanks.

As for wattage...look up daeil and you'll realise that the models reflect the wattage.. for example..
The DBA-075 model uses 75watts
Its the same for Resun - hence resun280 is 280watts. 450 is 450 watts..etc etc.

So i presumed that the DBA-050 uses 50watts. At least we know the DBA-075 uses 75watts. and even comparing that..it would win hands down. Its one of the reason i went ahead and got arctica/daeil. So believe it.
Arctica is the same thing as Daeil.. just OEM.

----------


## Ebi

Thank you for the info Ranmasatome-san,
I have managed to get more info on the Daeil chillers. You are correct about the 50W for the mini, i.e. DBA-050.
I have tried to attach the specs of their range here but failed as the file size exceeds 200kb. Sorry.

----------


## Shadow

can send the link? based on the current requirement writen on the web there is no way it is 50W.

same goes for DBA-075, I would guess that the web site is wrong but can be so sure until someone really measure it  :Razz:

----------


## Ebi

Ooops, how come I did not think of it?  :Embarassed: 
Here's the link: http://www.daeilcooler.com/en/pdf/Aq...%20Chiller.pdf

Here's the company's website: http://www.daeilcooler.com/en/goods/aquaruium.asp

----------


## ranmasatome

So hard to believe meh? how come no way it can be 50watts?
come to the dark side la...lol.. :Grin: 

By the way, most chillers name their chillers this way.. resun 280.. hailea 500..etc etc.

----------


## Shadow

it is hard to believe because the math does not add up

For example the web site below
http://www.quickpets.com/index.asp?P...ROD&ProdID=851

mention that for DBA-075
Horsepower: 1/10hp 
Capacity: 1270 BTU/hr 
Voltage: 115V 
Amps: 2.63A 
Flow Rate (min/max): 4/16 gpm 
Dimensions: 16.5" x 9.8" x 18.5" 

Thus power would be 115V x 2.63A x power factor. That would be ~300W

On the other hand the Daeil web site said "capacity of compressor = 75W"
Question is does the capacity of compressor = power consumption? ot it is just most website put the wrong data.

----------


## williamng

75W for a chiller is pretty remarkable.

----------


## williamng

> it is hard to believe because the math does not add up
> 
> For example the web site below
> http://www.quickpets.com/index.asp?P...ROD&ProdID=851
> 
> mention that for DBA-075
> Horsepower: 1/10hp 
> Capacity: 1270 BTU/hr 
> Voltage: 115V 
> ...


I think the capacity of compressor and power consumption is different. One might refer to the capability of the compressor whereas the other might be how much power the chiller consume..I maybe wrong..

----------


## Goondoo

The only true way of measuring the power consumption is through the current. There are some 3 pins digital meters these days that do that.

----------


## Shadow

> I think the capacity of compressor and power consumption is different. One might refer to the capability of the compressor whereas the other might be how much power the chiller consume..I maybe wrong..


That was my guess

Just went to NA and saw the Artica chiller. Take a snap on the spec written on the artica box. As you can see from the box the supply is 115V and current 2A

[IMG]here the spec at artica box. As you can see from the box, for DBI-050, the supply is 115V and current 2A[/IMG]

----------


## Shadow

> The only true way of measuring the power consumption is through the current. There are some 3 pins digital meters these days that do that.


Yes, you give me your artical and I measure it for you  :Blah:  I wont return it though  :Laughing:

----------


## Goondoo

> Yes, you give me your artical and I measure it for you  I wont return it though


I do not own any Artica....
but you may go measure my Antarctica if you are interested  :Very Happy: 
You need to pay for your way there yourself though.

----------


## StanChung

When it's too good to be true then it probably is. Anyway, there's lots of assumptions. A 1000W chiller does not need to kick in as often as a 300W chiller.
A 50W chiller maybe working 24/7 compared to a higher powered chiller.
Unlike cars, the bigger chiller doesn't need to carry it's own weight and the weight of the larger chassis to support it.

----------


## Ebi

I think the majority here could be right.
Since Power = V x I x Power factor, so for the rated 115V and 2 Amps, Power would be somewhere around 200W-220W, still slightly less than some other makes of simliar capacity. So I guess power consumption, and hence $ savings is minimal, unless it is running 24/7.

The starting current is around 8Amps (someone who had actually measured @ 115V), the 2Amps is only the running current.
So it probably translates to: If frequent start/stop is encountered, then the expected "savings" from the lower running current will not be realised.

I have seen an aircon unit (Sanyo) that actually specifys the Cooling Capacity and the Cooling Consumption Power in kW/W.
e.g. here are the specs:
Cooling Capacity = 1.9kW = approx. 6500 Btu
Cooling Cosumption Power = 880W
Cooling Current = 4Amps
Starting Current = 13Amps
Rating Voltage & Frequency = 230V 50Hz
Simplifying, Power Consumption = V x I x pf = 230 x 4 x pf = 880W

So I guess the arctica mini may actually be consuming around 200W and not the 50W. I am not sure what the 50W or 1/15HP indicates. If they are referring to the Cooling Capacity, then it translates to only 170.6 Btu.

But then again if a refrigerator was used for comparison;
e.g. the Mitsubishi Electric MR-260U (260 litres), which specifys kWh/year @ 431, this would roughly translates to just under 50Wh!!!  :Shocked: ... 
Which makes the Arctica 50W seem not too impossible!!!

Now I am even more confused...  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Huh?:

----------


## Shadow

alamak from online converter 1 watt = 0.00134102209 horsepower

50W = 1/15 hp and 75W = 1/10 hp .... haha...now it is clear

----------


## StanChung

I thought you knew that? :Knockout:

----------


## Shadow

now I did not, I just feel strange that Artica 1/10 consume only 75W where other brand around 300W. I was guessing that it was not correct because the current stated on the box is way too much for 75W. At this point all my reply only guess until I try to conver this 50W to hp and btu. The artica web site is miss leading although thecnically they are not wrong.

----------


## StanChung

So meaning you still dispute this 50-75W rating?

----------


## Shadow

not for me

----------


## StanChung

So the artica chillers are super efficient compared to Resun/Hailea etc?

----------


## Shadow

nope, the same

----------


## williamng

That 50W is just the cooling capacity, not the power consumption. Based on what Robert mention, it just tell u it is a 1/10 HP chiller. That's all

----------


## Shadow

Stan know, he is just pulling my leg  :Razz:

----------


## StanChung

LOL, I was pretty confused and excited at the same time. That I was really on the verge of discovering a secret of saving a heap on electricity bills. No such luck.  :Razz:

----------


## williamng

Seriously I hope so but competitors are usually very close to one another in terms of technology. 6 times power savings is pretty unlikely.

----------


## mobile2007

Actually, in the industry, traditionally the motor, engines, generator, compressors, mechanical devices/torque are always rated in term of horsepower. 

1 horspower == 745 watts

So, for the artica mini, there is nothing wrong to rate their chiller in term of the compressor horsepower. As the cooling power highly depends on the power of the compressor motor.

However, total power consumption does not equal to power rating of the compressor motor.  :Wink: 

Well, they didn't really trick you, as they also have stated their power consumption in the specification, right?

----------


## Shadow

The problem is they stated both hp and watt as seen below. It does not mention power consumption and it does not even mention about current. 

Thus people easily take "Capacity of compressor" as "power consumption" since it is in watt.

----------


## ranmasatome

wa.... this is a pretty cool topic now..hahaha.. :Smile: 
Think i understand what you're refering to Richard.

----------


## Ebi

Hi Shadow-san,

Think you are refering to the Daeil model. The Arctica DBA-075 states a current (running) of 2.63A @ 115V. See link: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewIt...CHINQCBC&tab=1

----------


## Ebi

Errr... by the way. I've managed to insulate the cannister and HOB filter housings (in/out hoses are already insulated) and power savings appear to be in the region of 15&#37;  :Cool: 
Will know for sure when i get my PUB bill at the end of the month  :Grin:

----------


## tflow

Hi,

Have a question to all our chiller experts here  :Grin: 

Does any model/brand of chiller comes with heating functionality as well?

I asked because during weekdays, my office tank temperature is around 22-24 deg. Say if i get a chiller and set it to 25-26 deg (to cater for weekends), will the chiller be able to "heat" up my tank during weekdays (so as to minimize the temp fluctuation)?

Thanks.

----------


## Crfan

> Hi,
> 
> Have a question to all our chiller experts here 
> 
> Does any model/brand of chiller comes with heating functionality as well?
> 
> I asked because during weekdays, my office tank temperature is around 22-24 deg. Say if i get a chiller and set it to 25-26 deg (to cater for weekends), will the chiller be able to "heat" up my tank during weekdays (so as to minimize the temp fluctuation)?
> 
> Thanks.


Actually if you office temperature drops, you should get a heater instead.
Because once you set the temperature you wanted (like 25 degree), it will cut off once the temperature is reached.

----------


## Crfan

> Errr... by the way. I've managed to insulate the cannister and HOB filter housings (in/out hoses are already insulated) and power savings appear to be in the region of 15% 
> Will know for sure when i get my PUB bill at the end of the month


May I know how did you insulate your hoses and the cannister?  :Smile:

----------


## tflow

> Actually if you office temperature drops, you should get a heater instead.
> Because once you set the temperature you wanted (like 25 degree), it will cut off once the temperature is reached.


Hi Crfan, in this case, i would probably have to install heater for weekdays & chiller for weekends, if i want to maintain the temp at 24-25deg. Thought there might be some 2-in-1 solution in the market  :Smile:

----------


## Ebi

> Hi,
> 
> Have a question to all our chiller experts here 
> 
> Does any model/brand of chiller comes with heating functionality as well?
> 
> I asked because during weekdays, my office tank temperature is around 22-24 deg. Say if i get a chiller and set it to 25-26 deg (to cater for weekends), will the chiller be able to "heat" up my tank during weekdays (so as to minimize the temp fluctuation)?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, Tflow-san.
Look for those that operate on the peltier effect (1 side hot other side cold). But think they are more suitable for small aquaria though.
Will look around and let u know later.  :Wink:

----------


## Ebi

> May I know how did you insulate your hoses and the cannister?


Hi Crfan-san,

With insulation foam used in AC system. Hoses are bought new from an AC servicing/supply shop in Sin Min. Make: Superflon (more flexible than the ordinary type insulation hoses)
Here's a pic taken with my hp. Sorry for poor quality though.

Attachment 15428

----------


## tinydot

those insulation foams r meant for copper pipes which are smaller in diameter compared to canister hoses, can squeeze in?

----------


## Ebi

Tflow-san,

Here are some of the model:

Pacific Coast CL-85: http://www.aquadirect.com/store/prod...cat=0&page=146

Pacific Coast CW-3000: http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...oducts_id=7427

Pacific Coast CH-PC-CW-1000: http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...e-programming/

Dunno what Brand VAS-CU02680 (Heater not included  :Surprised:  :Shocked:  :Grin: ): http://www.opentip.com/Home-Garden/H...p-1081798.html

Think you should browse around to see what you actually need though.

----------


## Crfan

> Hi Crfan-san,
> 
> With insulation foam used in AC system. Hoses are bought new from an AC servicing/supply shop in Sin Min. Make: Superflon (more flexible than the ordinary type insulation hoses)
> Here's a pic taken with my hp. Sorry for poor quality though.


Thanks Ebi! Looks like the hose is worth getting!
May I ask which shop?

----------


## Ebi

> those insulation foams r meant for copper pipes which are smaller in diameter compared to canister hoses, can squeeze in?


Tiny-san,

If you go to the "proper" shops/suppliers, they have a very wide variety of ID/OD sizes. I am using 5/8" ID x 1/4" Thick hoses. Sorry left receipt in office so can't remember full style address now. Not cheap though, think cost 2-3X the price of the not-so-flexible hoses.
It hard to explain until u try using the stiffer type. The ones i use no need to cut into smaller pieces, they are so flexible and powder coated inside, I jus slide the full length insulation hose over the filter hoses, add another pc if not long enough, and route the filter IN/OUT hoses as i need. Can't do this with cheaper but stiffer insulation hoses.

----------


## Ebi

> Thanks Ebi! Looks like the hose is worth getting!
> May I ask which shop?


If you need full style address, will try to post tomorrow when i get hold of the receipts which i think I have left in my office.

However if you are familiar with the "famous" Salted-Duck Soup + Braised Duck" stall in 1 of the Sin Min HDB Coffee Shop, then you will be able to find the shop (those low car workshop building type) which is opposite that HDB. Think it's Blk 10 at the far corner shop. Name of company is "Precision xxxxx" (cant remember second part of the name).
They sell in 6ft lengths. Think it's S$5-S$6 per length.

----------


## tflow

Hi Ebi-san, really thanks for the links and advice  :Smile:  Yup, will definately do more research before i decide what i really need.

While reading the first link for CL-85, find a disclaimer quite funny though:
"This is a thermal electronic chiller and will not work properly if the room temperature is warmer than the desired tank temperature."
Thought for singapore context (without air-con), that will be the norm?  :Grin: 




> Tflow-san,
> 
> Here are some of the model:
> 
> Pacific Coast CL-85: http://www.aquadirect.com/store/prod...cat=0&page=146
> 
> Pacific Coast CW-3000: http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...oducts_id=7427
> 
> Pacific Coast CH-PC-CW-1000: http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...e-programming/
> ...

----------


## ranmasatome

You can also buy these insulation hoses at the clementi hardware store from the friendly auntie. Same block as green chapter.  :Smile:

----------


## Ebi

> You can also buy these insulation hoses at the clementi hardware store from the friendly auntie. Same block as green chapter.


Ranmasatome-san,

Friend bought from there before, say cheap about S$2-S$2.50 a pc, after installation, complain hoses become too stiff to route properly. I don't know what brand are the hoses though.

----------


## tinydot

> Tiny-san,
> 
> If you go to the "proper" shops/suppliers, they have a very wide variety of ID/OD sizes. I am using 5/8" ID x 1/4" Thick hoses. Sorry left receipt in office so can't remember full style address now. Not cheap though, think cost 2-3X the price of the not-so-flexible hoses.
> It hard to explain until u try using the stiffer type. The ones i use no need to cut into smaller pieces, they are so flexible and powder coated inside, I jus slide the full length insulation hose over the filter hoses, add another pc if not long enough, and route the filter IN/OUT hoses as i need. Can't do this with cheaper but stiffer insulation hoses.


ahh i see, so based on the foam spec, you are using 16mm canister hose size?

----------


## Ebi

> ahh i see, so based on the foam spec, you are using 16mm canister hose size?


Yes Tiny-san, actually the hoses has this printed on it as well 16 x 6. I believe it refers to metric, i.e. ID-16mm x Thk-6mm.
Sorry guys the brand is *Superlon* *not* *Superflon*.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Crfan

Sharing some information with the community on the Superlon Insulation tubes which Ebi mentioned in his Chiller thread. 

I have also attached a picture of the model to get if you are using 12/16
tubes and they have those that can fit 22 as well. The one below has no problems fitting 12/16 and the hose is still flexible after fitting on the insulation. But do note that the maximun length of each tube is about 6ft. (about 2m) and no longer. The shop is Precision Automech located at sector C Sin Ming Industrial estate at Block 10.
You can take bus 130 from Ang Mo Kio interchange.
Hope it will be useful to those who are looking at saving some costs when running their chillers.

----------


## eviltrain

Thanks alot for your infomation. Will get it when i go down this weekend  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

> Tflow-san,
> 
> Here are some of the model:
> 
> Pacific Coast CL-85: http://www.aquadirect.com/store/prod...cat=0&page=146
> 
> Pacific Coast CW-3000: http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...oducts_id=7427
> 
> Pacific Coast CH-PC-CW-1000: http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...e-programming/
> ...


This Pacific Coast chiller is for the US market. Ours here in Singapore are known as Resun.

----------


## Ebi

Hi Crfan-san,

Many thanks for the follow-up.
Thousand apologies to all, had been so busy with so many audits that I had totally forgotten to update with the full style address.
Any improvement in your power consumption so far?

By the way, wishing you and your loved ones + all AQ readers a merry and blessed merry christmas!!!

----------


## Ebi

> This Pacific Coast chiller is for the US market. Ours here in Singapore are known as Resun.


Thanks for the info BFG-san.

----------


## neverwalkalone

> Errr... by the way. I've managed to insulate the cannister and HOB filter housings (in/out hoses are already insulated) and power savings appear to be in the region of 15% 
> Will know for sure when i get my PUB bill at the end of the month


So Ebi-san, what was your power savings from insulating the hoses and housings?

----------


## Ebi

Hi neverwalkalone-san,

I am now using the same chiller that I had used for the 25L tank on a 2x2ft (>100L) set-up, i.e. higher power filter and lighting. No increase in monthly power consumption though. Also chiller runs about 20mins with stop period about 2 hours. Temp setting same as before, 24.5. Can set temperature lower but too much fogging/sweating on the tank glass. Was using PL and FL lights at the time when I took these observations.

After switching to LED lighting and insulating the back of the tank, it seems the stop period has increased further. Had not taken any serious data so far as was busy, but electricity meter readings appear to be have improved further (10%-15%).

----------


## Shadow

It is better if you measure power consumption at chiller it self instead of using whole house electricity meter. You can't be sure whether the saving due to insulator or just because rainy season. Unless your chiller is the only one connected.

----------


## Ebi

Hi Shadow-san,

Yes, I live alone and every weekday, it's just the chiller and refrigerator online for 10 hrs.

----------

